# Yelping when back legs/rump is touched



## fjm

It could be so many things - is there any chance of getting an earlier vet appointment? Whatever it is, the sooner it is treated the better, and the less you will worry once you have a diagnosis and a treatment plan.


----------



## BorderKelpie

Has he fallen recently? Reason I ask, my BC/Kelpie cross did something like that. He was playing (rather hard) with a rottweiller buddy when he flipped over her back and landed on his back. He continued to play, but later, when I touched his rump, he yelped. X-rays showed he seperated his pelvis. I am thinking it sounds as if your poor baby is in pain, and I think x-rays would be a great idea (if they haven't already been done. Check both his hips and knees. His pelvis will be visible as well for a nice thorough exam. If he hurts that much, though, he may need to be sedated. 
I do hope it's something that can be managed easily. Poor guy, life has been tough on him. I'm glad he found you.


----------



## minasmom

Doll said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 6-8 year old (he's from a raided puppy mill so I don't know his exact age) toy poodle who is 4 pounds. I used to work at a vet clinic, which is where I adopted him from, and the vet once had a casual conversation with me regarding a popping I felt in his leg. He told me that my dog (Amadeo) had Grade I... something. I can't remember what it was and when I called the vet clinic (I don't work there anymore), it hadn't made its way into the chart.
> 
> I made a vet appointment, but it's not until next week and I'm still searching for information and getting opinions in the meantime.
> 
> His symptoms (this has happened once in the past month, then went away, now it's returned and it's been like this for about two days):
> 
> Yelping and biting at me when I touch his back legs/hips/rump area.
> Yelping when he moves by himself
> His walk seems unaffected, but he hesitates to walk upstairs and to jump on the couch. He also used to jump on the top of the couch like a cat whenever my SO would come home because he'd get so excited, but he hasn't done that. He still jumps up, though.
> His back leg has ALWAYS popped when I've extended it/folded it back.
> He's ALWAYS stretched both back legs rearward. We call it his "ballet kicks".
> I've poked around the rest of his back, stomach, neck, front legs, chest, and even moved his head up and down and side to side to make sure it isn't a back or neck problem.
> His back legs shake for a bit after he yelps, although this stops after a few minutes
> He's still eating
> Still drinking
> Still urinating
> Still has bowel movements - and he still eats them sometimes. D: An unfortunate puppy mill habit I'm still trying to break.
> Still playing, but not as energetic as before and with hesitance to get up. He spends most of his time lying on my chest.
> He is breathing a little heavier
> 
> I've given him 1/4th of a baby aspirin, but it doesn't seem to have done too much good. It's hard to tell, because I don't want to move him too much.
> 
> I really wish I could remember if he had Grade I luxating patella or hip dysplasia, because I really think it's one or the other... and then possibly arthritis. D: Amadeo has a tendency to cry over everything, though, so it's sometimes hard to take him seriously. He can be a little drama queen. But I KNOW he's in pain and it hurts me to see him like this. I'm also worried it could be something more serious than it is, I really don't want to lose him! Could this be indicative of a very serious health complication like cancer or something that could be fatal?
> 
> I'm a worrier, sorry. D:


Hi it sounds like what my 3 year old jack russell-esque mix has, a luxating patella. To paraphrase from the folks I adopted her from, something they are born with and usually affects smaller breeds. 

From what I've been told, grade 1 is not that serious and there's not much to do, usually the knee will pop back into place. Unfortunately, it is something that deteriorates and as you get into grades 2-4 surgery is likely needed.


----------



## lily cd re

minasmom this is an ancient thread from 2013. There is some sort of algorithm issue these days here that brings old threads back up as suggested reading. In this case the OP hasn't been active in a really long time as is the case here. . There often isn't much use in adding to these old topics. You may find that more people will notice, appreciate and add to your conversation if you start your own thread or add to one that is more recent in its origins.

Welcome to PF.


----------

